# Looking to learn and start playing D&D!!!!



## FuzzyRoBoT (Jun 7, 2006)

I live in Waynesboro, PA and I want to start playing D&D.  Anyone that can help me out are sure than welcome to post here!


----------



## Machiavelli (Jun 8, 2006)

Which Waynesboro, PA?  There's one by Lancaster that might, maybe, be a remote possibility for me.  The one on the western end of the state is too far, sorry.


----------



## grogg (Jun 10, 2006)

FuzzyRoBoT said:
			
		

> I live in Waynesboro, PA and I want to start playing D&D.  Anyone that can help me out are sure than welcome to post here!




If its near Lancaster I live near Philly.  I'm in West Chester PA and am trying to find a game/gamers.


----------

